# Vinyl Not Sticking to Shirt



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I am a newbie just starting to make some shirts. Last night I was practicing pressing on different shirts and did two presses using the camo ThermoFlex plus. The shirts came out perfect. Then I tried to press the plain white ThermoFlex vinyl onto a small t-shirt and the vinyl wouldn't stick. I increased heat and pressure with still no luck so I thought maybe there was moisture in the shirt. So I did a different shirt and different piece of white vinyl (this time a girls 2x1 ribbed tank) and pre-pressed the shirt for 30 seconds, but had the same issue (vinyl won't stick). Then I thought maybe the 2x1 wasn't the best material, so I tried a regular girls t shirt again with a fresh piece of vinyl and the same thing again. I even tried moving the shirt to different areas of the heat press in case I was in a cold spot. Could this be a bad batch of vinyl? Am I doing something wrong? What typically would cause the vinyl not to stick?

Also, silly question, but when I peeled up the vinyl off the shirt, it stayed perfectly on the tape. The vinyl was heated several times (2 rounds of 30 seconds) without sticking. Can you reuse it or is it garbage now?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

What material is the shirt made of? if it has nylon in it you need to use a different type of thermoflex, try that same piece on a old cotton shirt, also it depends if your press is actually reaching the correct temp. I would also check that.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

plan b said:


> What material is the shirt made of? if it has nylon in it you need to use a different type of thermoflex, try that same piece on a old cotton shirt, also it depends if your press is actually reaching the correct temp. I would also check that.


 
Thanks, all shirts I tried were 100% cotton. I assumed the heat press was correct temp (or at least close) because the camo vinyl I did first worked perfect. It's just the white that's an issue. I did notice on one shirt that the shirt still felt moist after pre-pressing for 8 seconds (and no steam comes out). Any suggestions to get moisture out? We are not in a humid area at all, not sure why the shirts would have moisture. It actually felt sort of damp after the pre-press at 8 seconds. I pressed again for 35 seconds and it got better, but that seems like a long time. Weird...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep thats very strange as I am in Modesto and there is no humidity to speak of unles your shirts were shipped from somewhere with high humidity levels, what press are you using? things can go hay wire from time to time.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

plan b said:


> Yep thats very strange as I am in Modesto and there is no humidity to speak of unles your shirts were shipped from somewhere with high humidity levels, what press are you using? things can go hay wire from time to time.


Wow, you are close! I have had the shirts for a week or so, they got here in a day so they must be from somewhere on the west coast. Do you have a local vinyl supplier that you could share with me? I have been ordering everything online but would love to be able to run out and get something with short notice.

It's a cheap ebay press. I think I might buy a heat gun and see what it says.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The press sounds like the problem, the gun isn't the best to gage temp. you may have cold spots in it or not working at all, another thing its more than likely in celcius make sure you do your conversions or you will burn your shirts,, most people that buy these presses find out all the problems after the fact,, it seems sunnie is about the best of the cheap ones out there. As far as the vinyl you will need a cutter.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications that's where i get my vinyl.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

It's an Illumapress, and I'm still in my 30 day window to return it... If the heat gun isn't a good idea, any suggestions how I can test to see if the temp is accurate? I am converting from C to F (which is a pain) but I did remember to do it.  I bought a Roland GX-24, I'm really just looking for a local supplier of the vinyl itself so I don't have to pay to ship small quantities.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

plan b said:


> The press sounds like the problem, the gun isn't the best to gage temp. you may have cold spots in it or not working at all, another thing its more than likely in celcius make sure you do your conversions or you will burn your shirts,, most people that buy these presses find out all the problems after the fact,, it seems sunnie is about the best of the cheap ones out there. As far as the vinyl you will need a cutter.


I second that, i now own a Mighty press but the sunie heat press treated me pretty good with no issues whatsoever, the only difference with my sunie was that i had to increase the temp time and press time higher than what the instructions on the vinyl said to get good results. Now it's in a corner jealously loking at me while im using the mighty.lol


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry about the stupid remark about the cutter,,, typing one thing and thinking of another DUH!


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

plan b said:


> Sorry about the stupid remark about the cutter,,, typing one thing and thinking of another DUH!


No worries, I just did the same thing. I said the press was a Thermapress, it's an Illumapress. Must have Thermoflex on the brain.


----------



## TwistedDezert (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I got the heat gun temp reader and I think it was the press. It was uneven and low temp. Now it barely works at all. I am picking up a new press today.


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

never had a problem with my mighty press, time to get one


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Jessica that new mighty press is going to be your best buddy


----------



## coolnammy1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Did you print on the correct side of the vinyl


----------



## chevy41 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Guys...Sorry to but in but I had a simular problem...I"m also a newbie and started out with a used press of unknown origin??? Turns out I suspected a temp problem...Got some heat sensing strips from Omega to test my press...Yep I was right...Machine ended up having to be set to 179C to get 150 C of temperature...Another good test is a IR temp gun $$$$$ Strips are about $13.00 for 10


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure why the strips are not popular. When you buy parts to repair your press they send strips not IR guns. I own an IR gun but how can that be more accurate than the strips. I use IR for measurements but I am more using it for an estimate than accuracy.


----------

